# New to the forum



## mgarner (Jan 25, 2022)

Just testing out the forum. I have no other social media (and not planning on getting any except for here).  I love using my offset smoker (Oklahoma Joe Longhorn), welding tools for it,  and wanted to start sharing. Where would be a good place to start?


----------



## sandyut (Jan 25, 2022)

The For New Members section would be a good place for introductions.  Maybe an admin can move this there?  

Welcome and post up some cooks.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from Orlando FL!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your posts and pics.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. You came to the right place!
John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us! This is my only social media also!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! This is it for my social media as well. My wife uses face book and gets upset about something every few weeks. Here it's mostly pictures of great food, cool ideas, great advice, and some laughs. The most emotional I get is when people don't believe that Tri-Tip cooked like a Brisket is delicious!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from NorCal!


----------



## adlkrodgers (Jan 25, 2022)

mgarner said:


> Just testing out the forum. I have no other social media (and not planning on getting any except for here).  I love using my offset smoker (Oklahoma Joe Longhorn), welding tools for it,  and wanted to start sharing. Where would be a good place to start?


Just joined the group and am finding it is a highly collaborative, friendly support group for all things man/fire/food!  Welcome aboard.


----------



## normanaj (Jan 25, 2022)

Hello from RI.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 25, 2022)

Good morning from KC, glad you joined us. You are going to love this place and the helpful people. It is very rare that someone gets their panties in a wad.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 25, 2022)

You're foo to a great start right off the bat, welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 25, 2022)

*Welcome from cold and frosty Wisconsin.*

*JC   *


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 25, 2022)

Don't have FB but I did have a Myspace lol.
No fake friends here !
Welcome to SMF from SE Ga. 

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee. I'm also social media clean and sober......pass the beer!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 25, 2022)

mgarner said:


> I have no other social media


AMEN!  FB is the demise of our society and the planet.  Same for just about all so called "social media".

Thankfully forums are not social media.  IMO


----------



## DougE (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky.


sandyut said:


> Thankfully forums are not social media. IMO


lol, not in the sense of farcebook, or twatter, at least.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. Remember… if there aren’t pictures, it didn’t happen!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 25, 2022)

Another welcome from NorCal. I’m a former Minnesotan and I am still fluent in all dialects including Western Wisconsin and a touch of North Dakotan. I can also speak a touch of the U.P.


----------



## mgarner (Jan 25, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Another welcome from NorCal. I’m a former Minnesotan and I am still fluent in all dialects including Western Wisconsin and a touch of North Dakotan. I can also speak a touch of the U.P.


I speak a little Michigander, lived there for about a year.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 25, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Another welcome from NorCal. I’m a former Minnesotan and I am still fluent in all dialects including Western Wisconsin and a touch of North Dakotan. I can also speak a touch of the U.P.


Just curious... do you know any Iowawegion?

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jan 25, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Just curious... do you know any Iowawegion?
> 
> Ryan


Or Kentuckanegian .....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## adlkrodgers (Jan 26, 2022)

Southern twang says "How ya'll doin!"


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

I also only do SMF for social media......Spending all my spare money of line shopping is not the same , RIGHT.  lol

David


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 26, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Just curious... do you know any Iowawegion?
> 
> Ryan


Hell nah, nobody can understand that.


----------

